# 2016 trip



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Everybody.

We're on our way back to Mexico crossing at Nogales, AZ.

Anything special we should know about re Customs, Banjercito, the highway, etc.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Julie


----------

